# Trigon 190 African Cichlids



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

YouTube - HD African Lake Malawi Cichlids in Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium With Fluval 305 ( Tropical Fish Tank )

update of tank at present, 

going to swap out that piss coloured light for a marine white one, and get some more rocks

also looking to stock these at the end of the month.

3x Aulonocara O/B (line bred)
3x Aulonocara Orange (line bred)
3x Pseudotropheus Ndumbi Red Top
3x Pseudotropheus Elongatus Mpanga


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry but that tanks too small, especially mixing mbuna with haps. There's not enough rocks for mbuna anyway. Maybe not what you wanted here but I'm just being honest. I had Rift Lakes for many many years, breeding them and selling loads so I've a little experience with them.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i think the tank looks pritty good you need way more rocks and that new tube but i think that would make it look sweet and lets not ferget that its a bow so magnifies the fish i really dont think 190 litres is too small : victory:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Definitely too small to add all that extra stuff. Just keep what you have and add some more rocks and build caves.


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Spoke with a respected cichlid breeder and some other keepers on a specialist fourm who agrees that the tank would not be over stocked with those species added. Probably move those zebra onto another tank at some point too.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

seb421 said:


> Spoke with a respected cichlid breeder and some other keepers on a specialist fourm who agrees that the tank would not be over stocked with those species added. Probably move those zebra onto another tank at some point too.



How many U.S. gallons is that tank?


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> Spoke with a respected cichlid breeder and some other keepers on a specialist fourm


I've seen people post saying they keep Parrot cichlids with their Rift Lake cichlids and they've been advised it's ok by so called "experts" ok. Unless you have a minimum 4ft long tank you really shouldn't mix Haps with Mbuna as the Mbuna are too agressive for them but when they're young you can get away with it but it's definitely not the best thing to do. It's not jusy about capacity with Mbuna, it's the size of territory they keep and they will chase fish that they can see in their vision over a distance of around 3-4ft which is why you should have as a long a tank as possible - just because it's bow fronted doesn't help the situation ok. This is advice picked up from reaading many many books, articles and from keeping Malawi's for many many years but by no means you have to accept it and hope you get sorted.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> I've seen people post saying they keep Parrot cichlids with their Rift Lake cichlids and they've been advised it's ok by so called "experts" ok. Unless you have a minimum 4ft long tank you really shouldn't mix Haps with Mbuna as the Mbuna are too agressive for them but when they're young you can get away with it but it's definitely not the best thing to do. It's not jusy about capacity with Mbuna, it's the size of territory they keep and they will chase fish that they can see in their vision over a distance of around 3-4ft which is why you should have as a long a tank as possible - just because it's bow fronted doesn't help the situation ok. This is advice picked up from reaading many many books, articles and from keeping Malawi's for many many years but by no means you have to accept it and hope you get sorted.



This is so very true. M'Buna are very aggressive fish.... couldn't imagine if those nasty bastards got as big as the SA/CA Cichlids I keep. All the experts I have ever known say that a 4 foot tank is always minimum for M'Buna as well.


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> I've seen people post saying they keep Parrot cichlids with their Rift Lake cichlids and they've been advised it's ok by so called "experts" ok. Unless you have a minimum 4ft long tank you really shouldn't mix Haps with Mbuna as the Mbuna are too agressive for them but when they're young you can get away with it but it's definitely not the best thing to do. It's not jusy about capacity with Mbuna, it's the size of territory they keep and they will chase fish that they can see in their vision over a distance of around 3-4ft which is why you should have as a long a tank as possible - just because it's bow fronted doesn't help the situation ok. This is advice picked up from reaading many many books, articles and from keeping Malawi's for many many years but by no means you have to accept it and hope you get sorted.


I'm not keeping Parrot's you tool or any other American with the Africans??
the only Aggression the haps show are between the albino and the red of there own species

current stock is 4 peacocks 3 mbuna and 3 haps

will be adding 6 very small fully grown when adult size mbuna and 6 peacocks and also more rocks before the fish, as previously stated.

there is plenty of room in that tank, i'm not new to keeping have also multiple book's and a good few dvd's also.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> I'm not keeping Parrot's you tool or any other American with the Africans??
> the only Aggression the haps show are between the albino and the red of there own species


You certainly need to read properly as no where in my post does it say YOU intend keeping a Parrot cichlid with your fish - it points out some people get advice saying it is ok - big big difference.

You stick with whatever you wnat to do but please understand when you post asking for advice and it doesn't agree with what you believe is right then don't moan or get offensive!


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> You certainly need to read properl
> y as no where in my post does it say YOU intend keeping a Parrot cichlid with your fish - it points out some people get advice saying it is ok - big big difference.
> 
> You stick with whatever you wnat to do but please understand when you post asking for advice and it doesn't agree with what you believe is right then don't moan or get offensive!


At no point did I ask you or any one on here for advise.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I stand corrected - you didn't. I just happened to watch a video clip of your set-up as I have an interest in Rift Lake fish from all the lakes and saw your set-up as not being quite right and so I offered some advice from many many years of experience of keeping and breeding them very successfully and from also working in the trade :2thumb:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

seb421 said:


> At no point did I ask you or any one on here for advise.


That is the way a Forum works, Bro. When you post , you are leaving yourself open for criticism, advice, w/e may be. That's just how it is, always was and will never change. Everyone on this forum practically are animal-lovers, therefore, when something arises that's questionable, such as mixing certain species, overstocking, improper care....w/e it may be, people are going to comment. And let's be totally truthful on YOUR part, you wouldn't have posted if you didn't want people to comment. 

If you said you were going to have a dog-fight and take bets at the venue, I'm sure you wouldn't sound like you were asking for advice, but you'd sure have alot of responses :bash:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> That is the way a Forum works, Bro. When you post , you are leaving yourself open for criticism, advice, w/e may be. That's just how it is, always was and will never change. Everyone on this forum practically are animal-lovers, therefore, when something arises that's questionable, such as mixing certain species, overstocking, improper care....w/e it may be, people are going to comment. And let's be totally truthful on YOUR part, you wouldn't have posted if you didn't want people to comment.


Thanks Victor and that's my point exactly. Maybe next time I will ask the person posting if they want opinions or advice or maybe they should just think about posting anything on a public forum :whistling2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> That is the way a Forum works, Bro. When you post , you are leaving yourself open for criticism, advice, w/e may be. That's just how it is, always was and will never change. Everyone on this forum practically are animal-lovers, therefore, when something arises that's questionable, such as mixing certain species, overstocking, improper care....w/e it may be, people are going to comment. And let's be totally truthful on YOUR part, you wouldn't have posted if you didn't want people to comment.
> 
> i do agree with this i first said that your aquarium was copable with the stocking but tbh it is overstocked but if you add more rock and upgrade the filter to something like a bigger external it would be more copable but have i just read right you wanted to add a parrot cichlid and your still thinking about it well i have a parrot shes 12" and destroys anything over 4" yes you did read right over 4" and smaller community fish like gold/opaline gouramis rainbows shes great with but bigger stuff she just attacks till she kills them so you want to add a terratorial cichlid that can grow 12" into a 190 litre aquarium well you wouldnt keep an oscar in a 190 litre so why keep a parrot cichlid ? as they grow well too big for your aquarium and your tank is already overstocked so your looking at very high ammonia & nitrate spikes that will almost sertanly kill your fish and get real where taking the time to tell you that your going to come to a dissaster but your just ignoring it :bash:


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

berry1 said:


> Victor Creed said:
> 
> 
> > That is the way a Forum works, Bro. When you post , you are leaving yourself open for criticism, advice, w/e may be. That's just how it is, always was and will never change. Everyone on this forum practically are animal-lovers, therefore, when something arises that's questionable, such as mixing certain species, overstocking, improper care....w/e it may be, people are going to comment. And let's be totally truthful on YOUR part, you wouldn't have posted if you didn't want people to comment.
> ...


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

seb421 said:


> berry1 said:
> 
> 
> > *What the flying sh1t are you on man?*
> ...


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> im on quite a few things :lol2:
> but its your choice add what the hell you want but dont come back here and start crying to us asking for help because your fish are dying and your system is FU:censor:ED up




Dude, you might wanna go back and re-read, he never said anything about keeping a Parrot or and SA/CA Cichlids. Berry, no offense, but you DO have a tendency to do this alot. Make sure you read each thread thoroughly before posting, you run the risk of putting words into peoples' mouths, giving misinformed advice and just flat-out making yourself look ridiculous. It will also affect your other relations on the site, cuz no one will want to take advice from you if they see that you make a habit out posting before you read. Just some advice.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> Dude, you might wanna go back and re-read, he never said anything about keeping a Parrot or and SA/CA Cichlids. Berry, no offense, but you DO have a tendency to do this alot. Make sure you read each thread thoroughly before posting, you run the risk of putting words into peoples' mouths, giving misinformed advice and just flat-out making yourself look ridiculous. It will also affect your other relations on the site, cuz no one will want to take advice from you if they see that you make a habit out posting before you read. Just some advice.


 
thank you for the advice i stand down i didnt read the thread properly well i didnt read the 1st page what so ever so i do apolagise ill read them fully infuture :2thumb:


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just an update
YouTube - Sandstone Rock African Lake Malawi Cichlids in Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium Fish Tank HD


YouTube - Short Video Sandstone Rock African Lake Malawi Cichlids Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium Fish Tank HD 720p


Have since put more plants in and remove the plastic ones you can see


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I like it, doesn't look overstocked at all. Some feisty fish in there!


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like it, doesn't look overstocked at all. Some feisty fish in there!


They all get on great mate, they are breeding readily too

only bit of agression that occours is when the Aulonocara Sp OB runs into the Aulonocara Sp Red Peacock they have a squabble and then both back down and this is rare

i change 75 lts pre heated water a week and treat it accordingly before adding


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope that they continue to get along. But I fear that as others have said that your going to run into problems. As I am sure you know fish and all animals can change over night and in a small tank they have no where to go.

I always kept my Africans in a 5 foot if heavily stocked. This is just my opinion on the matter and for what its worth the tank looks nice.


----------

